# What IEM setup do you use?



## MrBean (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey dudes

Curious to know what people are using for band mix IEM setup. My band runs custom mix's to PA and to IEM through a Focusrite 18i20 sent to headphone extension and Shure SE's. I would welcome a wireless unit that would solve the headphone extension problem.

What is an ideal band setup for running click track and mic'd cabs+drum triggers and vocals to separate mixes via IEM? Looking at Allen & Heath 16ch mixer (6 AUX sends ect), Behringer X32 or similar...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 26, 2018)

Behringer XR18 with one aux sent to the headphones output for the drummer, one out to a Galaxy Audio wireless set (would recommend if you can't drop the money on a Shure system, the only time its been an issue was playing a venue that literally had a 180' cell tower about 40' off the building) and right now me and the bass player share an IEM mix, but we're both going to be upgrading to nicer units and separate mixes shortly. I like the XR18 because I can run my backing/click tracks from the computer to their own channels and the drummer can control his own mix from his phone, as well as output the backing tracks on their own AUX channel (as well as the kick trigger. It's saved us from shitty sound guys a few times now, too, because we can just send a stereo output with everything mixed by our bassist (career live sound engineer) from his iPad.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 27, 2018)

Shure SE-15's, in the Behringer or Aviom monitoring system. I have summed overheads, kick & snare for drums. The OH's catch the hi-hat & the rest of the kit just fine, from there I selectively pan things for better identification, especially with BGV's. I keep the bass down the center & relatively low to keep the SPL from building up. I have the master volume on my iem mix where I can hear myself speak or sing over them in my own head voice to keep the spl low. It's helped me preserve my hearing for many years now.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 2, 2019)

I run a behringer x18 mixer hardwired with the p16m mixers on each of our pedal boards with headphone extension cables and we use various iems from Kz, Shure, Bgvp ect. We run our click and backing tracks via cubassis app on a ipad via the x18 usb. We have a rack case with two 8 channel ms8000 behringer spliters and our cable snakes. The whole system is independant of the front of house and we can recall our presets. All we need to do at a show is a quick line check gain stage and we are ready to roll front house can eq and do any additional tweaks they need pretty quick. I do want to add wireless iem units into our setup next and maybe upgrade to a x32 rack to gain more outputs down the line so we can have more drum mics, add keyboards, or a extra guitar as we are maxed on our outputs atm.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 3, 2019)

We use a Zoom L20 Mixing console with a Behringer ms8000 splitter. I run Sennheiser EW300 IEMs, and the other guys use Carvin and Shure IEMs. The L20 can run up to 6 independent mixes for each member, with save and recall storage. I also have Sennheiser EW300 guitar wireless, but I’m actually quite fond of my cheap little Xvive U2 wireless setup. They are almost invisible and USB charging is way nicer than AA batteries.


----------



## indreku (Jan 5, 2019)

We have a Behringer X32 rack + S16(this adds additional 16 inputs and outputs to the x32 rack) setup - we have up to 12 mics from drums + up to 8 channels(stereo synths, backing stereo vocals, bass, click track, additional guitars) of backtracks 2 stereo guitars + up to 4 vocals - there are 5 of us in the band at the moment 4 are using Shure wireless, the drummer is hardwired from the rack to a small mixer by the drums. We also have the setup so, that all instruments are mixed for the FOH from the x32(yes you will hear the mix that is in FOH and you can only play with levels for IEM, but still better than nothing) so that we have one L&R send from the rack to FOH mixer that they send to PA - so we always will have the best sound and don't need to rely on the local venue crappy stuff. Also we have our own soundguy 99% of the time so he comes loads up the scene and just modifies it accordingly to room. - future plan is to get another x32 rack and share all the raw tones between the two x32 racks and use one for IEM and the other for FOH.


----------

